# what things has your golden puppy eaten?



## MissinOurDaley (Aug 3, 2010)

my Golden Daley ate bark dust, an entire LARGE (or XL) gourmet vegetarian pizza from Papa Murphy's, (when he was old enough to counter cruise), 2 loaves of gourmet loaves of bread from Costco, lots of poop, garlic cheese bread (a whole 1/2 of a loaf, which he shared with my then 1 year old son), bugs, legos, underwear,more bark dust (he pooped bark dust and I was worried he'd get splinters), yes, the can be quite the eaters of fun and weird things...


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*let's see . . .*

at least half of two old wooden deck chairs
an entire marigold
and the grossest thing, a pile of cigarette butts he found in the parking lot of a grocery store :uhoh:


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

carpet in my living room.. twice. 
carpet in the spare bedroom once. 
a hole in the kitchen wall. 
a hole in the living room wall.
sticks.. everyday.
leaves.
rocks.

other than that he is pretty good lol


----------



## MissinOurDaley (Aug 3, 2010)

This is fun! hee hee! It will be interesting to see what our new puppy will be into! 8 more days and then we'll see!


----------



## GoldenGirlsMom (Oct 31, 2010)

I am having a good laugh reading all the other replys and I can see that I am/was in good company. It has been a while since Shiloh was a puppy, she is 3 now but she has eaten:

flip flops
a hole in the center of the new living room rug, twice
zippers on all of her dog beds
socks
sticks, still does
stocks of Hosta like its celery, not the leaf though
rhodedren
cedar shrub

I am lucky she is not a poop eater. I have only had Ellie a month and she is 3 also but she likes to munch on:

poop YUK!!
sticks
acorns
stuffies


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

2.5 socks. The .5 is a half of a dress sock that belonged to my DH. He told me after the fact that she had eaten half of his dress sock. I was on the lookout, only on the wrong end of things. It took her approximately 15.5 hours to realize her body couldn't use it and while outside threw up. I put on gloves(I'm a nurse)and dissected the contents, to discover the half sock intact. I then, rinsed it out and hung it on my DH garage door handle, so he could see it when he got home. The other two socks she consumed during the night in my sons room and filled her tummy full. When I was being so adventurous to take her in the car, she looked at me and threw up in the cup holder on the console, depositing two intact boys socks! Needless to say I was livid! She's also chewed corners of dish towels. Most recently my reading glasses case. You'd think Maggie didn't have any good bones and toys to chew on!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Triton just ate a rabbit pelt 3 days ago up north when I was out in canoe. I had it on deck curring.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Nothing and neither did my last two they have all been real good..callum has had a nibble of a plant a few months ago but hasnt nibbled anything else.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Hehe, great thread!

I can add to the list;

the worst was a dead and decaying toad ...ewwww

but also;

Poop...and lots of it! Horse, Cow, Rabbit, Sheep, Cat
carpet
my bed covers
little polysterene balls
vinyl floor tile
some of the stuffing out of his dog bed
leaves, sticks, plants, flowers, stones


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention stolen food, because I was thinking about things you shouldn't eat.
Rösti when weighting 16 pounds ate a full 2 pounds Challah before Sabbath.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Branches
leaves
sheetrock
socks
flip flops
napkins
a penny
more leaves
more branches
hairballs from our other dog
cotton balls
lots of different kinds of paper
q-tips (he hides these in his cheeks like a chipmunk)


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

my kitchen floor. :uhoh:


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bode: ( nine months )

three snails, partial dead bird, rocks ( only black ones), one jalopeno pepper plant ( thankfully not with peppers yet), a slug, goose poop, other poop and one cigar.

The funny thing is Bode has been the best of our four goldens. No surgery required,lol


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

As a pup, Bridget's greatest eating achievements were an entire door lintel, the arms of a chair, a pair of reading glasses, and entire cake (which she nabbed counter surfing). But it wasn't enough to eat it in the kitchen. She took the cake into the living room, climbed on the sofa and enjoyed it at her leisure. I think she was waiting for me to bring her a beer and turn on the TV!


----------



## Osogold (Jan 3, 2009)

My Moms diamond earring that fell out of her ear and on to the livingroom floor...3 goldens dove for it wasn't sure which one got it....3 days later after checking everyones poop...low and behold there it was...Mom has never worn those earrings again


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Kody ate a chocloate birthday cake, socks, plants, sticks, Hahaha..one time we left in the truck as a puppy and he ate the manual for the washing machine, I found letters all over that back yard. I totally forgot about that, thanks for bringing that memory back. 
We have had Sam for 4 days and he hasnt eaten much excpet my plants, trys to eat my carpet and he seems to love the bath mats. (gross) Seeing as he is only 10 weeks I am sure there will be other things he eats.


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

OK Right now, I mean just now Rösti ate a couple pieces of Garlic.
and now he wants to lick me......


EEEEEEEEEEEEW...


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Unbelievable...Roxy has eaten or destroyed

-400.00 pair reading glasses
-1/2 sham Wow cloth
-Chewed a hole in the foyer dry wall
-pulled out the yarn from the kitchen throw rug. I kept snipping the yarn as shed pull it out finally I just tossed the mat because she ate the pretty part 
_An earth worm
_vacuum cleaner cord

Thats it! She is 7 months old


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

This thread is so hilarious :roflmao: .
"What Not To Eat"


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow....Daisy appears to be a rather "light eater" compared with other pups here! 

So far (at 5.5 months) she has eaten:

cat poop (aka: litter critters)
lint balls from the dryer
leaves
sticks
rocks
rabbit poop
dirt from multiple places (nice to know she's not picky)
stickers
paper
silly bandz (those weird shaped rubber bands, my girls are obessesd with them!)
several cat toys
about 1/4 of the cover of her 1st dog bed
all the "decorations" on her alligator toy (the felt teeth and scales - picked off one by one!)

I think that's it for now. 

Growing up, I had a golden who consumed 1 sand shovel, 1 sand pail and 1/2 of a frisbee. Required surgery. Had no idea what she had eaten until the vet called my dad to tell him that she had survived the surgery and asked if we were missing any sand toys. Oy....she was 6 months old at the time. Lived another happy, healthy 15 years before she passed away.  She was a good, good dog!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, I forgot all about cords. So far, 3 USB cords, made my mouse wireless, webcam cord, and he's been caught starting to nibble on power cords. I think his nickname might end up being ZZZAAAPPPP!!!! one of these days.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Nothing on my end either -


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

its so funny reading what other goldens have ate. maggies list is pretty similar to others:

cotton balls 
q-tips
leaves 
sticks
a cinnamon scented broom (she basically just ripped it apart but im sure a few pieces were ingested)
lots of stuffies
rocks
coins ( i dont think she has actually swallowed any as i always hear her munching on them first then rush over to get them out of her mouth)
leaves
sticks (her favorite)
pine cones (another favorite)
napkins, tissues, toilet paper etc.
furballs
mail
poop (ew)

im sure there is more that i dont even know about. she is very sneaky and is learning to hid things very well in her cheeks :doh:


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

So far this AM 2 daffodils (ok weeds), some mulch, her poop, and my slippers...more later!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spirit has been pretty good, compared to my kooper, when he was a pup, spirit, chewed on my wicker furniture in the sunroom, sticks, chewed up, torn a frozen wash cloth up, i gave him fo his teething,.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nitro & Nash' list:


$50.00 bill (followed Nitey @, he pooped a penny :
1 Easter Basket :uhoh:
2- loaves of bread, 5 bagels (counter surfing)
1 scarecrow @ 3 ft tall (left the buttons & the eyes)
poop, poop, and more poop!!!!!!
Halloween decorations
2 beautiful house plants (had to re-home them)
2 loaves of braided bread whole :uhoh::yuck: Left out by the neighbor for the deer
several high heels, always only one of the pair!!!:bowl:


----------



## MissinOurDaley (Aug 3, 2010)

This has me laughing so hard! I love love love this thread! 

What is it with Golden's & poop anyway? So GROSS!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> Nitro & Nash' list:
> 
> 
> $50.00 bill (followed Nitey @, he pooped a penny :
> ...


Some of these posts would be great if set to the music* The Twelve Days of Christmas *... just sing along. LOL :


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

janine said:


> Some of these posts would be great if set to the music* The Twelve Days of Christmas *... just sing along. LOL :


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....I JUST SUNG IT, IT SOUNDED AWESOME....:--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:


----------



## Archie's Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

Hilarious thread! :lol:

Archie's only eaten organic things so far. All outside.
Grass, leaves, bits of plants, sticks, bark, bread, bird seed, a chicken bone (deposit your garbage in a bin!) :redhot::redhot: and ... occasionally poo :yuck: (dog, cat, goose, horse).


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester's worst was 3 used pads. And they came out exactly as they went in...yuck!

He also ate a fortune cookie fortune...which also came out the same way it went in. It was quite funny picking up a fortune poop.


----------



## skoblick24 (Sep 22, 2010)

Is it wrong that I am laughing at some of these?
Hogan has gotten into his fair share of oddities also. Besides all the usual sticks, leaves, dirt and rocks, he has gotten tissues, napkins, small pieces of fabric, slippers, hair ties, tiny mosaic tiles he chewed off a fire pit and the foam from inside a couch cushion.
The worst thing he got into that actually scared me was a gel ice pack. The gel inside these things smell terrible by the way. Went right to the vet where they made him vomit everything he had up. Thats where we found the pieces of fabric.


----------



## MissinOurDaley (Aug 3, 2010)

ok, here we go... heh heh heh...

**On the First week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the second week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the third week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 3 slimey snails, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the 4th week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 4 electric cords, 3 slimey snails, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the 5th week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, *5 LITTER CRITTERS*... 4 electric cords, 3 slimey snails, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the 6th week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 6 leaves a blowin, 5 LITTER CRITTERS, 4 electric cords, 3 slimey snails, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the 7th week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 7 daffodils, 6 leaves a blowin, 5 LITTER CRITTERS, 4 electric cords, 3 slimey snails, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the 8th week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 8 loaves of bread, 7 daffodils, 6 leaves a blowin, 5 LITTER CRITTERS, 4 electric cords, 3 slimey snails, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the 9th week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 9 silly bandz, 8 loaves of bread, 7 daffodils, 6 leaves a blowin, 5 LITTER CRITTERS, 4 electric cords, 3 slimey snails, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the 10th week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 10 cotton balls, 9 silly bandz, 8 loaves of bread, 7 daffodils, 6 leaves a blowin, 5 LITTER CRITTERS, 4 electric cords, 3 slimey snails, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the 11th week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 11 plastic bottles, 10 cotton balls, 9 silly bandz, 8 loaves of bread, 7 daffodils, 6 leaves a blowin, 5 LITTER CRITTERS, 4 electric cords, 3 slimey snails, 2 pounds of challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
**On the 12th week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 12 different kinds of poop, 11 plastic bottles, 10 cotton balls, 9 silly bandz, 8 loaves of bread, 7 daffodils, 6 leaves a blowin, 5 LITTER CRITTERS, 4 electric cords, 3 slimey snails, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee

Great... now I have an ear worm!!! 

and now you know why I don't write songs!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL Great post!



MissinOurDaley said:


> ok, here we go... heh heh heh...
> 
> **On the First week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, a sandpail and a frisbee
> **On the second week at home...* my puppy gobbled up, 2 pounds of Challah, a sandpail and a frisbee
> ...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

MissinOurDaley----Love your song !!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree, great song!!!!! :


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

oh my god where do i start my goden in his entire 14 years one stuffed toy my border collie and jack russell the arrchitrave round the bedroom door, 2 plastic dog beds,the entire intrior of my car, the dining room table, toys, socks, plaster board from the walls, the rubbish bin used to be plastic now we have ametal one, t.v aerials and there cables, phone cables,duvets and sleeping bags they had in there bed how i havent committed murder is beyond me luckily they almost [ONLY ALMOST] behave themselves now


----------



## MissinOurDaley (Aug 3, 2010)

THANKS for your compliments on the song! LOL! I just tried to take a bit from other peoples stuff and make something up... it was fun!


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

So far, Jed’s eaten sticks, rocks, wood chips, bark, grass, dirt, wild rose bush berries (though they aren’t poisonous, they did make him sick), snow, leaves, paper, the bottom of a deck rail, toy fuzz (he likes to pluck them), and lately he‘s shown far too much interest in my two betta fish. 

Meh, but he’s only young yet. Wait until we put up the Christmas tree!


----------



## Green&Gold (Nov 2, 2010)

Just had Madison Up north in the woods for a week and a half... needless to say the list just about doubled.

Stuffing from Toys
Spiders
Wood
Rocks
Turkey Poop, Deer Poop (not dog poop at least...)
Mushrooms
Acorns
a Deer Leg
An undeterminable mammal bone
Popcorn from her Grandpa against our wishes...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh god. well lets get the list goin!

rocks
leaves
sticks
twigs
cement
the incident with the wratchet...(he ate a hard wire)
jesses cat nip toy
a nail

he is quite the interesting fellow my boy is!


----------



## skoblick24 (Sep 22, 2010)

forgot to mention a few others during my last post. But there are plenty of acorns, mushrooms, rabbit poop, and of course - a baby bunny whole and alive. Right down the hatch...


----------



## bostonbeanie (Aug 4, 2010)

my eyeglasses 
purple passion plant
stuffing from crate mattress
cat scratching pole


----------



## Green&Gold (Nov 2, 2010)

I've heard of other dogs doing that with the baby bunnies. One of those "DROP IT RIGHT NO--GULP!" incidents.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

I gotta say, at 11 weeks old, I'm already getting the feeling that Chili is going to keep me on my toes, but after reading this thread (funny as it is), I think I've entered a new level of paranoia. *sigh* The only thing I've found that he doesn't want to shove in his mouth is some febreze plug in room freshener. He HATES that thing. Everything else seems to be fair game!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

*Cody's Stomach Items*

a whole intact washcloth - threw up 3 days later.
a whole intact jersey garden glove - threw up 2 days later.
another whole intact jersey garden glove (I guess he had to make it a pair) - threw up 2 days later.
an octopus leg from a plush toy. I gave him a little hydrogen peroxide and he threw it up right then.
a dark blue milk bottle cap - came out the back end very light blue 12 days later.
a live mouse.
at least one live new born bunny 3 days before Easter.
2 pieces of bologna in the street with ants crawling all over it.


----------



## Rocketboy (Nov 8, 2010)

One of the few things that Spenser ate was a wire earring...and naturally on a Sunday when the vet was closed. After a trip to the emergency vet we had a healthy puppy, a cute X-Ray of his stomach (with earring still in it) and a hefty vet bill. Note to self....put away jewelry.


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

Just wanted to add he ate the Denatonium repellent bottle.

Not the liquid of course but the spray-on system. 

**** smart Goldens


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh goodness. I'm going to seem awful with all the things Ori has managed to pilfer and chow down when I haven't been looking. 

My last pair of bras
Underwear. (Why? Because he could open the drawers by himself!)
Sticks
His stuffed Nemo fish a few weeks ago
The neighbors' dog's tennis balls. (Though I assume they threw them over seeing as their poor German Shepherd passed away a few months ago)
My Christmas stocking
My Christmas bear ( both last year, not this year...yet. Oh help me!)
Scarf
Blank CDs.
Beach towel
Hat
Gloves
Tshirt (one of my favorites. But still wearable if you don't mind the fashionable "rips" at the bottom. Lol.)
And the worst? A 3-day-old dead pigeon that left him sick with intially suspected bloat (turned out to be gastro) for almost two weeks! Guess he won't be trying THAT again.
Oh, and little pest counter surfed earlier this year and got hold of the left over self-saucing chocolate pudding from Christmas! I was going out of my mind with vet calls and visits THAT week for three seperate reasons.
I also found an empty "blister pack" of paracetemol last week with only one left in it. Thankfully, there was only two in it...but I wondered where they got to, I thought I had two left. Normally, that stuff IS in the medicine cabinet above the kettle, but I don't know how it got into his "toy pile" in the backyard.

Note to self: Watch new puppy carefully! You've learnt *many* lessons these past 22 months!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I forgot to add. ALL the foam inside my two sofas (nothing ingested, thank goodness!) back, front, bottom and armrests. And even two of the seating cushions on "his" sofa (I figured he'd use it more than anyone now, and it's his chosen bed in summertime) Also, all the stuffing from my dining chair cushions.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Lincoln has eaten sooo many things I'm going to share with you just some of them:
-Rocks tonnes and tonnes of rocks
-chocolate ice cream -Yeah I know I freaked
-Puppy pads
-poo 
-earbuds
-eye glasses- throughly destroyed those, thank god they were dollar store magnifier ones 
-garbage
-attempted to eat my uggs -that was the quickest drop ever
-mannny pairs of shoes
-toilet paper rolls
-cat food -anytime he can get it he bee lines for it!
-Make up 
-A razer- this warranted another worry fest until i found the blade
-Electric cords - another of his favorite treats
Carpet- I have video evidence of this posted bellow Hes loved carpet since he was born
-Feet- he goes for feet like mad

and my personal fav -not-
MY LAPTOP!! Omg he goes crazy when he sees my laptop out; don't ask me why but he will sit in front of it and bark because he wants to eat it so badly.

I really can't wait until he is done teething


----------



## teresayvonne (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL this thread made me laugh a lot!!

Our pup ate a $730 check and most of five 20-dollar bills in one sitting - that was an expensive meal, Charlie! 
The other bad thing was parts of dad's cellphone - at least it still works taped up.


----------



## MyAnnie (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,
My Annie loves to chew on sticks and eats the chewed off bits.
She also often walks with her nose to the ground (or tries) and will pop anything into her mouth (bits of tar, concrete, plastic, goose poop etc)
I am training her not to do this by pulling up on the leash continuously when she is in this mood. One good thing, now she opens her mouth when I say "let me see what you have there" unless it a very choice bit of something bad  
She is quick as a flash and sometimes I am not quick enough and she is already chewing on it.
I have found that if I am not careful and she happens to eat something (I dont know what yet, it could be the sticks) she then has diarrhea in the night. Normally she sleeps thru the night and her day poops are always normal. She barks at me from her crate next to my bed and I we out into the cold night...sometimes 2, 3 times......brrrrrr.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Our $350 remote control was the worst.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Probably his body weight in deer/rabbit/cat poop.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick decided he wanted a new bed, so he ripped open the zipper on his and shredded the foam pad inside. He now has a (hopefully) indestructable Kong bed. 

He also decided to eat a box of heavy duty staples. My wife came out of the bathroom to find him merrily gnawing away at a mouth full of metal. So it was off to the vet. Somehow he didn't get any cuts in his mouth, and didn't swallow any. So no surgery, thank god. 

He figured out how to operate velcro pocket flaps and stole the rescue rope from my wifes turnout gear (we're both fire fighters), and has chewed up the brim of her helmet. 

So far, he's cost us about 400.00 in destroyed items and vet bills, not counting all of the mail and Xmas cards he chewed up and shredded, as well as any random paper that he can find. 

Finaly, some sad news. Apparently, he is something of a serial killer. So far, 6 squeaky toys have met their demise at his paws. We fear that there will be other victims soon.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

carpet in the living room
undergarments
cherries from tree
pine cones
acorns
branches
pens
crochet hooks(metal)
yarn
scarf
2 winter coats
2 harness'
1 collar
magic marker
outisde christmas ornament
plastic pieces from anything at all anywhere
bathroom garbage stuff 
green apple (stole them)
that is all I can remember....


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget is only 15 weeks so he's just getting started - I'm sure that the list will continue to grow....
Cell phone charger
Remote
Junk mail
Bathroom mats
Towels
Reading glasses
Shoelaces
Drawstrings on sweat pants
Several chair legs

Sigh!


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Molly doesn't actually eat/swallow the things she picks up. She STEALS them and DESTROYS them. She is especially fond of:

Any paper items such as tp, kleenex, napkins (can literally get them into a million pieces)
Socks (she knows how to open the drawer and remove them)
Flip flops (I'm actually happy that she doesn't chew our leather shoes)
Underwear (how embarrassing is it to have your pup walk around w/ that?!)

She also likes to de-pants my husband when he is wearing his flannel pj bottoms. She literally jumps up, grabs them, and pulls them down to his ankles. (I'd post a pic, but that would be inappropriate!)

Outside, she will pick up pine cones, goose poop (ewww), rocks, sticks...
Oh, and she's an eco-conscious puppy--she picks up any garbage that is flying around and also likes to remove the little lawn signs that the lawn care services stick in the ground.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

When she was a puppy, my old girl Jesse ate baseboards, a TV remote control, a cassette tape! -That one was scary, but it all "passed", a rope toy --I never give those now! 

New puppy Gracie: an ear plug, old dead grasshoppers, lots of sticks, grass, plant stalks.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL! Oh, I'm so glad I'm not alone. So far, Toby has eaten or chewed:

Numerous impatients and marigolds
Rhododendron buds (*weep!*)
Rabbit droppings
Dry leaves
Mud
Rocks/pepples
Sticks
His pillow (twice)
Stuffed dog toys
Snow
One of my socks
His towels (all 3 have holes now)

...and I'm sure there's more. He never gets human food and thankfully hasn't discovered counter surfing yet. I hope he never does.


----------



## Mom of Jake (Dec 5, 2010)

Our Jake (14 months) loves paper products, and spent the winter pulling branches off of trees (the snow piles were more than 3 ft in most of our yard) and chomping the branches into little bits; the trees look odd now that the snow is gone. He's eaten parts of towels, loves socks, destroyed an oriental rug and has chewed off the fringe of another one. He also had 2 mice and a bird before he was 6 months old. He likes to steal shoes, but doesn't eat them. He's destroyed so-called indestructible toys, and chewed the feet off his "Cuz" toy. Twice last week he showed up with small trees in his mouth - roots and all (they were wild, but still....)

But he's less destructive than our Taylor was at the same age (she died in Jan 2010). She chewed the inside woodwork up to about the 3-ft level, destroyed the railings on the deck, dug up and ate sprinkler heads, destroyed some lawn tools and would steal anything she could get from any car or truck in our driveway and then hide them under the deck. We have a Rose of Sharon tree by the pool that we call the "Taylor Tree" because she ate every flower that thing produced that stuck out through the fence. I couldn't have flowers in the house because she'd jump on tables to get them.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie's well past the puppy phase, but my parents have a puppy, and the list so far for little Abby Kadabi:

The drywall
poop
rocks
the entire arm of the recliner (down to the wooden frame)
Linoleum tile
cardboard meant to keep her from chewing the window frame
the window frame
the newly spackled drywall
door frame
2 dog bowls
and, 3 styrofoam bowls containing scrambled eggs...yes, she ate the bowls first, then moved on to the eggs.

....AND COUNTING...


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Apart from the normal sticks, leaves, rocks
Rubber fuzzy ball
Tennis ball
Phone charger
Laptop charger
Toilet rolls (he just loves them)
My poor basketball shoes
My girlfriends jogging shoes.
Flip flops
Dining Chair
His towel.
Cat nip
His previous collar
Lotsa stuff toys (destuffed them literally)
Plastic tupperwares
Medicine satchet, thank god it was empty
Plastic bottles.

I'm pretty sure the list goes on when i'm not looking or not around


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

Let me see, I have had the pleasure of owning four golden retrievers in my lifetime. As puppies may goldens have consumed:

sticks
Styrofoam
books
magazines
usb cords
mouse cords
Sheetrock
cell phones
remote controls - 3
pens
pencils
three pillows
two couches
three dog beds covers marketed as chew proof
carpet
three azaleas
but after the age of 2, nothing else,

they are great fun!!


----------



## kharacterk (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, this is funny to read, kind of, after the fact. But for a very young puppy, say 3 months or so, isnt this stuff , or some of it, dangerous? Our puppy gets bouts of soft stools and Im pretty certain thats the effect of ingesting some of that stuff...


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

kharacterk said:


> Yes, this is funny to read, kind of, after the fact. But for a very young puppy, say 3 months or so, isnt this stuff , or some of it, dangerous? Our puppy gets bouts of soft stools and Im pretty certain thats the effect of ingesting some of that stuff...


Ahh, the puppy days!  Yes, it can be dangerous to eat all those things. There are things we all try to do to minimise the opportunity of them finding and eating naughty things, but Goldens are opportunists for sure! It only takes a moment - turning your back, answering the phone!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

lets see: poop, drywall,butterflies,more poop, battery(chewed it),wicker toy basket, my kids homework, sticks,leaves,rocks,grass, stuffed animals, he's not too bad!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

tobysmommy said:


> LOL! Oh, I'm so glad I'm not alone. So far, Toby has eaten or chewed:
> 
> Numerous impatients and marigolds
> Rhododendron buds (*weep!*)
> ...


 Toby is just adorable!!!


----------



## NatnHoney (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmmm let me see:

POOP 
Duck poop
ethernet cord
laptop cord
puma shoes
flip slops(brand new)
leash
Chocolate (i was horrified, but thank god she was ok)

But i'm sure there is much more to come!!


----------



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

(this is a page of my taxes...)


























Good thing he's cute!


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Sadie has been home now for 3 days and she has ate:

paper towels
A rock 
The back yard (yes she dug a hole and ate dirt)
my rose bush
Poop Yuck!

She has tried to eat the recliner, the couch and carpets. I'm sure it will not be long before she eats them also.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Teddy always had a thing for socks...he never grew out of that either.
When he was young it was shoes, paper, grass...nothing TOO bad surprisingly


----------



## Jlopez (Apr 19, 2011)

He (Little Harley) or as the fancy annoyed lady of the park would call him "that big red thing" ha, ha we still have a good laugh when remembering that incident.... Well anyway Harley just ate my I phone's head phones.... Not a happy camper right now....


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

a handmade crochet scarf (wool) only two rows 
a crochet baby blanket
pot holder
3 blankets-madea hole in the corner and pulled the stuffing
peanut butter cookies
chewed corners of pillow
underwear /socks
worms dead or allive.. prefers dead... also loves loves rolling in the dead worms 
dead frozen baby bird
sticks rocks.
iris tubers that I just planted
tops of lillies

how could I forget glasses , apples, SHOES !!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chesters Snack List:

Pay Cheque
Theatre Tickets
Credit Card
Glasses
Tie back
Door Frame
Charger
Headphones
Patio Slabs
Socks
Sunglasses
Fascinator
Teddy
Ornament
Plants
Half the Garden!
Bird Poo
Cow Pat
Cotton Reels
Hair Combs
Rubber Bands
Grooming Brushes

Anything except his own food! :uhoh:


----------



## berggred (Aug 1, 2011)

haha this is funny! luckily, shandy is not a poop eater! but, we've got:

rocks
cigarette butts
socks
my high heel work shoes
half the bath mat
toilet paper/paper towel
bike pedals
wood chips
an entire cicada bug (ew, tried to get it out of her mouth before realizing what it was!)


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Dirt
sticks
grass
tv dinner
slippers
sandles
wall :uhoh:
leg of table/chair
her bed
paper towel
puppy pads


----------

